# Remote control RF mode doesn't work



## Francorossobianco (Aug 23, 2018)

Do I need a USB IR dongle in my Mini to get the RF mode to function? The remote flashes red with each button press. The settings menu says that means it isn't fully paired into RF mode. I follow the instructions to complete the pairing but it still doesn't flash yellow as it should when fully paired. The Mini is not a vox. Been searching the internet and can't find any definite word. Called tech support and spent literally over an hour doing remote resets with the tech. Then they said they would send me a new remote. I don't think there's anything wrong with the remote.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

This may help: https://support.tivo.com/articles/Features_Use/TiVo-Remotes-RF-Pairing-Instructions


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Please review the following post and its images to determine whether you have an RF-capable remote or an IR-only model -- as well as which version TiVo Mini you own.

Difference between the mini 2000 and 3000


----------



## Francorossobianco (Aug 23, 2018)

Thanks for the replies guys! It's definitely a RF remote, in fact they sent me a free brand new VOX because the tech support person exhausted her remedies after having me do about 500 global resets. Here's what I think: I think the IR dongle is somehow part of the RF capability and you need it to get the remote to fully pair. Tivo sending me a free IR receiver dongle. Here's another question: Will any USB IR receiver dongle work in the Mini? Or is it a special kind. I have a bunch of them that came with IR mice.......


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Francorossobianco said:


> Do I need a USB IR dongle...


To be specific, no, you won't need an "IR" dongle. All 3 Mini variants have IR (Infrared) capability built-in, but wireless remote functionality differs between Mini models, as follows:

v1: none
v2: RF4CE
VOX: BLE​
Which was mostly covered in the post linked above. If you're trying to use a TiVo remote with a communications tech not built-in to your particular Mini, then you would need to use the associated USB dongle with your Mini to enable that remote communication mechanism.



Francorossobianco said:


> The Mini is not a vox.





Francorossobianco said:


> they sent me a free brand *new VOX*


A Mini or remote?

If you have a VOX Remote but the Mini is NOT a Mini VOX, then you would need the special *Bluetooth(BLE) USB dongle* connected to your Mini (a v1 or v2) to enable Bluetooth/BLE remote communication.


----------



## Francorossobianco (Aug 23, 2018)

krkaufman said:


> To be specific, no, you won't need an "IR" dongle. All 3 Mini variants have IR (Infrared) capability built-in, but wireless remote functionality differs between Mini models, as follows:
> 
> v1: none
> v2: RF4CE
> ...


Thanks I appreciate the gentle admonition to read the thread you linked. I read it again. I have three Mini v2 and one Mini v1. The remotes are all appropriate for the model Mini. I'm upgrading to Vox remote on the v2's, the v1 is in the kitchen and doesn't need it. The v2's won't pair correctly without the bluetooth receiver dongle, but for some reason the tech support people don't know this and this is why I spent hours on the phone with them before they gave up and sent me one. Then I went through the same thing again with the second v2 Mini before I figured out hey this damn RF function probable requires the BT dongle.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Yes, you can burn a good amount of time working from the assumption that TiVo's support help is both knowledgeable and effective at troubleshooting. But just to be clear, you want to avoid using the term "RF" when talking about the VOX remotes, since "RF" has a specific meaning in the context of TiVo remotes ... that is, the built-in remote communication tech in the BOLT, Roamios and Mini v2. VOX remotes use the Bluetooth Low Energy (BLE) spec, for which TiVo offers an entirely different USB dongle for compatible devices lacking the functionality.

edit:
What you need: TiVo | Buy TiVo VOX Bluetooth USB Dongle

NOT want you want (as this is the RF dongle for enabling RF remote communications on a Mini v1 or Premiere): https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00NPC1JVY​
So, are or have you upgraded your boxes to the new Hydra UI?


----------

